# How to use Eclipse CDT to debug...



## stonelee (Feb 22, 2010)

I installed eclipse and eclipse-cdt on FreeBSD by ports;

It work very well, but can't debug.

When I create a new "Debug Configuration" of "C/C++ Local Application", it will report "An error has occurred. java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError. org/eclipse/cdt/debug/ui/CDebugUIPlugin" 

The plugin of "org.eclipse.cdt.debug.ui" is installed. Why???


----------



## stonelee (Feb 22, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0 + Eclipse 3.4.2 + CDT 3.1.2


----------



## ath0 (May 19, 2010)

i have the same problem too.

uname = FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 AMD64
eclipse = 3.4.2_3
cdt = 3.1.2_4

Can anyone help?
I have this problem since i moved to eclipse.

Thanks for that


----------



## ath0 (Aug 18, 2010)

just use Help/Install new software at eclipse


----------

